# Nice way to say your job is too small?



## BAWire Guy

Hello, 

As my Low Voltage business expands ...Wiring new homes, doing larger home theater projects and security cameras....i get lots of yelp or previous client recommendations...people wanting a single wire pull...or to hang a TV....these are all jobs 3 years ago I would appreciate... But know that I am a much larger company doing larger jobs....How do I in a professional way ...say.. (your job sucks and/or is to small) without sounding like an A-hole

Thanks in advance


----------



## Leo G

Tell them your day rate.


----------



## dutchroots

I guess one way would be to set up a trip charge or minimum charge for every job. Just tell them up front that you have to get a certain rate to even make it worth your while. Or try to grow the job by asking if there are any other 'little' things they could add to the list.

But if you plain don't want to deal with it.... I dunno


----------



## jlsconstruction

I'm only a few years a head of you with my company and know exactly what you're going through. I recently found a guy who started a company about a year ago, so I just say I'm really booked solid, but this guy does solid work, and can use the work


----------



## steex

It's nice if you have someone else who you can refer those customers too, a nice reliable guy who is in the same position you were in a few years ago. That way your customers don't feel let down and you are doing the other guy a favor that he will hopefully be able to pay forward when his business grows.


----------



## Golden view

This may be different than most but I've made a commitment to be honest to clients always. So I'll give them a price and tell them frankly it's a lot of money to pay for the work, I might only be there a half hour for a buck fifty, but it's what I need to cover my travel, planning, bookkeeping, etc. It's worth asking if they have anything else they might want done for a very small additional fee. A lot of times people just go with it.

There are lots of creative approaches as well. You might be able to schedule a day a month to do this type of job at a discounted rate. Get everything planned, get everything purchased, then plan an efficient route and get it all done as fast as possible.


----------



## TimelessQuality

I appreciate your call, but I've been changing the focus of my business to concentrate only on larger projects... Try giving____a call, he does good work and should be able to help you out


----------



## griz

Years ago a Senior Estimator from Teichert Construction told me they never turn down bidding a job.

If they are really busy they figure all new equipment & staff.

Small stuff they put a number to it.

If they got it they built it, if not they moved on...

He said it was amazing some of the jobs they got & some of the small stuff turned into huge stuff....

You never know who is testing the waters....

I once got a 50k plus remodel job because i showed up to put in a dead bolt....


----------



## TimelessQuality

griz said:


> Years ago a Senior Estimator from Teichert Construction told me they never turn down bidding a job.
> 
> If they are really busy they figure all new equipment & staff.
> 
> Small stuff they put a number to it.
> 
> If they got it they built it, if not they moved on...
> 
> He said it was amazing some of the jobs they got & some of the small stuff turned into huge stuff....
> 
> You never know who is testing the waters....
> 
> I once got a 50k plus remodel job because i showed up to put in a dead bolt....


Thanks Griz... now I'm thinkin' I should have looked at that wall paper removal job last week...


----------



## MarkJames

Pre-qualify on the phone.

'What are you looking to do? Oh, one wire? I focus mainly on ___ installs now. but here's what you can do (or who you might call).....Thank you very much for the call!"


----------



## Ohio painter

There are some types of painting work that I simply don't do and I tell them that.

Small painting jobs (one or two days) for new customers I usually price the job just to see what the market will bear. If I get the job then I am up front about them having to wait until I can fit it in. 
Sometimes they will then call to say they found another painter and I simply thank them for the opportunity.

I do agree that you never know what will come from a job and some people are testing the waters. I have got good jobs from a small job to start with, you just don't know which one it will be.

If it is a repeat customer I will fit it in so I stay on their preferred painter list, however they all know that they will have to wait until I can fit it in. Few exceptions.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Small jobs usually kill a half or full day even if they are only a few hours long. Prep Time, Travel Time, Travel Expense and any other overhead. So I usually charge accordingly if they are a new customer and may give a repeat or valued customer a break.

Just remember to always charge to make it worth your while if they accept.


----------



## Inner10

Some of my largest projects and best referrals were from jobs that I considered to be too small to waste my time one. Think of them as a marketing opportunity.


----------



## Jaws

griz said:


> Years ago a Senior Estimator from Teichert Construction told me they never turn down bidding a job.
> 
> If they are really busy they figure all new equipment & staff.
> 
> Small stuff they put a number to it.
> 
> If they got it they built it, if not they moved on...
> 
> He said it was amazing some of the jobs they got & some of the small stuff turned into huge stuff....
> 
> You never know who is testing the waters....
> 
> I once got a 50k plus remodel job because i showed up to put in a dead bolt....


Same here. 

I used to roll my eyes at some of the calls, but I bid almost anything that is our scope of work. 

A lot of the times, smaller jobs (under 10k) we are to high on because of overhead. I reffer those to a one man show remodeler, he has sent us two additions. :thumbsup:

I took a window out and replaced it with a double door earlier this week, poured a small landing. Ended up doing a 3k closet while we were there. Good fill in work. :thumbsup: All those little jobs add up in a hurry at the end of the year.

I dont have a short memory. Times arent always good, I want to be the go to guy for everything. 

Except rerouting a shower...... I sent that to my buddy. :laughing:


----------



## Jaws

Inner10 said:


> Some of my largest projects and best referrals were from jobs that I considered to be too small to waste my time one. Think of them as a marketing opportunity.


With some clients, it could be a test....


----------



## VinylHanger

Inner10 said:


> Some of my largest projects and best referrals were from jobs that I considered to be too small to waste my time one. Think of them as a marketing opportunity.


Yep. I've been available to do a small repair only to find out that they are really needing a full window job, or an interior repaint. A broken patio door handle can lead to any number of things. No job is too small.


----------



## Calidecks

Just tell them "I don't get about of bed for less then 750.00". :laughing: I've had customers all the time ask if I will just replace a post, on their deck. I tell them, I don't do repairs just complete demo and rebuilds. The reason for this is I hate repair work.


----------



## BAWire Guy

*Nice Way to Say no*

Thanks for all the replies....I really appreciate it. Im in California bay area and it seems every trade is busy right now...Even the smaller guy I give these jobs to....is cherry picking them.....Even when I say Im booked up for 4 weeks they want to get on my schedule...I have just been spoiled in that I cannot commit to a job unless its 8 hours or more work for me and my crew. What always happens is I schedule my week to have 2 or 3 small jobs ($200-$500)and all of a sudden I get a call from Richie Rich that works at Apple or Google (10K job) and says my sheetrock is going up in a week and I need a guy to wire....yada yada and my week is booked up with turd jobs. 

Thanks again..James


----------



## brunothedog

small jobs are my bread and butter.
I will go out of my way to do them. 
they put cash money in my pocket. I have never referred those.
Someone starting out in business thinks they need big works to make it, instead its the opposite, the smaller one's is where you make your name, clients, and always keeps the cash flowing.


----------



## skillman

BAWire Guy said:


> Thanks for all the replies....I really appreciate it. Im in California bay area and it seems every trade is busy right now...Even the smaller guy I give these jobs to....is cherry picking them.....Even when I say Im booked up for 4 weeks they want to get on my schedule...I have just been spoiled in that I cannot commit to a job unless its 8 hours or more work for me and my crew. What always happens is I schedule my week to have 2 or 3 small jobs ($200-$500)and all of a sudden I get a call from Richie Rich that works at Apple or Google (10K job) and says my sheetrock is going up in a week and I need a guy to wire....yada yada and my week is booked up with turd jobs. Thanks again..James


 How about a part time worker who you can call and use when you have little jobs going . Just fill in work for him .


----------

